# Someone is going to kill me when she gets home!



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the wife will kill me when she gets home, so I am working on hiding today's deliveries. I got my purchase from Mark (Seegarfan) of some Oliva V's and Fuente's Best Sellers. He also sneeked in an attack of a Camacho and Equus. On the bottom was my going a tad overboard on the devil site. Some Maxx, Padilla 68, Edge Perfecto, and Edge Toro.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Wow! You better grab all those smokes and hide brother!!:lol:*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Just tell her it was all a trade


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

It will only hurt for a little while.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet pickups


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

He will have fun fun fun till she takes his visa away


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

You're so dead....

:waits for wife enforced sale:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hahaha I have totally fooled my finacee into thinking that 90% of the cigars I receive are free from people on CL.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

You are soooo in trouble!! Better go get here something... FAST!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I have so many packages coming & going now my wife never even bothers to ask anymore.You do have your own secret Credit Card don't you?:teacher:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Quick!!! Box them up and send them to me....I'll store 'em for you.

Sender assumes all responsiblity of loss due to frequent small fires and agrees that The EVP, his family, neighbors, coworkers, etc. will not be held liable in any way.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy chit, man. That's a lot of smokes. This sometimes works the other way in my household, though (which works out good for me). Patefengreen hides all her purchases from me (for awhile- I find them anyway )


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

$20 everything was $20!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

hehehe..


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

dude, proflowers.com
works everytime


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!

Have fun sleeping on the couch tonight.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

You can hide some at my house.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I know of an easy way to avoid the drama...........Pack them back up and send them to me...


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> $20 everything was $20!


I love it! And when you get back from Vegas, you either won or lost $20 too. No more or less. $20 is a good number.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Honey, I have some friends on Cl who thought it would be nice to bomb me...these others are from a trade.

Nice pickup...I wish ya luck!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Cigars??? what cigars???

Dude-get them in the humi fast!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hell of a way to go!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice little stash!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you say "second job"?


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I get first dibs when she finds out!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

You can use my typical excuse "I got it for $20".


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ut Oh your in trouble now--I like the #20 excuse..What a deal--


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

JonDot said:


> I have so many packages coming & going now my wife never even bothers to ask anymore.You do have your own secret Credit Card don't you?:teacher:


That is so true!!!:helloooo:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

My words exactly, jitzy. Tell her it was a trade, and hope she does not find the receipt!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Tell her it was a bomb!!!.. lol.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

you are in deep trouble when she gets the credit card bill ............


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

$20? Man your just dead meat. Accept it.


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

well, I have accepted the fate so I sit outside drinking, smoking, and playing poker online.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

vankleekkw said:


> well, I have accepted the fate so I sit outside drinking, smoking, and playing poker online.


Good call. Maybe with the neighbors watching she won't inflict as much damage on ya.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

...or at least there will be witnesses.


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

No, only one house can see me in the back yard. It is peaceful but scary. The worst part is that in southern TN you can shoot your husband in the back and get away with murder as long as he only bleeds to death. Google Mary Winkler


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

You can start with; Honny it was a bargain!! :lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

nice haul! My wife would prolly kill me too


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice Pick up


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice job on arranging that score, Kris! Have you thought about telling her that she can pick any 3 out for herself?:teacher:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

It's not how much it cost, it's how much you saved! At least that rationale always seems to work for shoes...


----------

